
Kim Dotcom Spying Operation Was Illegal, NZ High Court Rules - tgragnato
https://torrentfreak.com/entire-kim-dotcom-spying-operation-was-illegal-high-court-rules-170825/
======
Overtonwindow
At this point I think the entire case needs to be thrown out, or settled.
Leave Kim alone. This entire mess really should've never gotten this far.

~~~
charlesdm
I honestly think this guy is a fraud and a complete idiot, but the state
really did wrong here, so I have to agree. If this isn't thrown out, then what
ever will?

~~~
williamle8300
Unless you've started a multi-million dollar company... I don't think you're
in any place to call KimDotCom "fraud" or "idiot"

~~~
tptacek
You could make literally, word-for-word the same argument about Bernard
Madoff. All you'd have to do is change the names.

~~~
ShabbosGoy
Or Jordan Belfort for that matter. Not sure if "idiot" is warranted though;
it's not like they made their money through dumb blind luck.

------
grecy
If the spying had been "successful" Kim would have gone to jail, lost his
wealth, etc. for breaking the law.

So, now that it's clear the GCSB broke the law and did wrong, who of them is
going to jail?

Until individuals are held responsible and go to jail, this kind of thing will
never stop, because there are no consequences.

~~~
skrowl
The same people that are going to jail for Obama admin's illegal unmasking of
US citizen names or Hillary's illegal destruction of evidence under federal
subpoena: NO ONE.

Not only are their no consequences, but the actors at that level know there
will be no consequences if they get caught before they commit the crimes. The
justice & legal system is far too corrupt to ever touch the de facto
oligarchy.

~~~
buckminster
Let's not forget the kidnap and murder of Osama bin Laden.

~~~
hobarrera
I know this is controversial, but he was sentences to death with no trail or
anything.

Violating human rights against one individual, is, as per the original
definition, violating the rights of all of humanity.

I get that this was an extreme case, but there's always an extreme case that
goes first, and the line gets gradually pushed further and further. We've seen
this in history countless times.

~~~
Dylan16807
You can't exactly expect all war deaths to come with trials though.

~~~
blusterXY
You could expect Congress to authorize the military action or declare war
though. Without Congressional approval that was just an extrajudicial killing.

Would have been better if the US took the Taliban up on their offer to turn
over Bin Laden shortly after the WTC attacks. Very few people even remember
the offer was made.

~~~
Dylan16807
>You could expect Congress to authorize the military action or declare war
though.

Yeah you could. But that's a constitutional procedural issue. It's very
separate from whether it was in practice a war action, and it was.

------
boznz
Snowdens documents shown that the GCSB is really just a front for NSA
intelligence gathering and is likely mostly funded by US Tax dollars, I guess
they are just doing what their paymaster asked of them.

------
odiroot
Great, now who would be held responsible for that?

~~~
ryanlol
It's the government, so nobody. I guess someone might get fired if it
negatively affects the governments case against Kim.

Governments never punish their own agents for illegal deeds performed in
furtherance of the governments agenda, that'd just be tremendously
inconvenient.

------
raarts
What's worrying is that apparently NZ secret service just spied on Kim Dotcom,
even though NZ national security was not at stake.

------
NuSkooler
If you haven't seen it, this is a pretty good documentary on the whole
situation: [http://kimdotcom.film/](http://kimdotcom.film/)

------
JumpCrisscross
Does New Zealand have a history of hosting its security services personally
accountable when they break the law?

~~~
BenzinNZ
Do changing the laws to make it legal count?
[http://i.stuff.co.nz/national/politics/9070435/Controversial...](http://i.stuff.co.nz/national/politics/9070435/Controversial-
GCSB-laws-pass-by-two-votes)

